# Création dossier web en AppleScript pour débutant



## djanet (2 Août 2004)

Bonjour

Quand je vais sur internet je me créer un dossier pour garder ce que je charge et le lire après.

Mon script automatise la création de ce dossier avec la date.

Script expliqué pour une personne qui n'a jamais touché AppleScript et lui apprendre son utilité.
Les connaisseurs peuvent rire.

(*Script de création d'un dossier sur le bureau avec un nom de votre choix  et la date le mois et l'année ajouté au nom (vous pouvez changez le texte entre guillemet sous la ligne marqué $$$ avant compilation)

 J'ai mis des tirets entre le jour, le mois et l'année pour ne pas confondre avec les
 séparateurs UNIX qui sont des slashs (lors des lectures des noms de fichiers sous UNIX).

 Pour compiler ce script (pour débutant en AppleScript):
 Sous Panther ouvrez le dossier AppleScript dans le dossier Application et ouvrez Éditeur de script.
Faire un copier de ce texte.
Dans l'éditeur un coller de ce script faire et un clic sur Compiler (le marteau).
Si le texte passe en couleur donc c'est bon.
Faire "Enregistrer sous" dans "Fichier" de la barre des menus.
Dans "Format" sélectionner "Application" et dans Option cocher "Exécutable uniquement" et "Rester en arrière-plan".

Dans le Copier-Coller vous pouvez eviter le texte qui précède le script et après avoir fait un coller
effacer toutes les lignes qui commence par "--", c'est des commentaires mais le script marche avec ou sans.

Garder un exemplaire de ce script en mode texte pour pouvoir modifier le titre du dossier, compilé c'est impossible.*)

Le texte entre (* et *) et aussi du commentaire donc on peut l'effacer.

-- Jour-date-mois-année-heures-minutes-secondes écrit dans la variable "temps"
set temps to the (current date) as string
-- Nom du mois (le nom) écrit dans la variable "mois_trouve"
set mois_trouve to word 3 of temps
-- Les noms des 12 Mois écrit dans la variable "mois"
set mois to "Janvier Février Mars Avril Mai Juin Juillet Août Septembre Octobre Novembre Décembre"
-- Routine de recherche du mois pas noms
repeat with i from 1 to 12
	-- Ecriture dans la variable "Mois_cherche" du nom du mois recherché du N° de la routine
	set Mois_cherche to word i of mois
	-- Si le mois lue est le même que le nom du mois cherché
	if mois_trouve is Mois_cherche then
		-- Ecriture dans la variable "mois_trouve" du N° du mois a la place du nom en mode texte
		set mois_trouve to i as string
		-- Contrôle du nombre de caractères dans la variable "mois_trouve"
		-- Si un seul caractère alors ajoute un zéro devant le nombre trouvé
		if (count of mois_trouve) is 1 then set mois_trouve to "0" & i
		-- Quitte la boucle si le nom du mois est trouvé avant le 12ème mois
		exit repeat
	end if
	-- Retour en début de boucle (c'est "exit repeat" qui oblige normalement à quitter la routine repeat)
end repeat
--$$$ Ecriture dans la variables "dateDossier" du nom complet  du dossier à créer
set dateDossier to "Web du " & word 2 of temps & "-" & mois_trouve & "-" & word 4 of temps

-- Sélectionne le Finder
tell application "Finder"
	-- Création du dossier sur le bureau avec le nom de la variable "dateDossier"
	make new folder at desktop with properties {name:dateDossier}
end tell
-- Ferme l'application de création du dossier c'est à dire ce script compilé en application après utilisation
quit

@+


----------

